# NSB spring break 4/6/10



## floridabassman (Jun 18, 2009)

Headed out today at the crack of dawn, and due to delays and no gas ended up getting on the water about 8:30. After walking the long boardwalk, we finally arrived at spot number 1. spot number one, however, yielded only a small jack and hordes of no-see-ums that were impervious to bugspray. after listening to coast guard announcements and netting a couple hogleg mullet, we walk down to 'beach' to spot number 2, where a couple other friendly guys let us know the whiting were stacked up like cordwood. and indeed they were, and as soon as we figured out how they were holding we laid into them, being careful to not catch any of the dogs romping around. whiting are such a blast on 6 lbs mono! a couple of the bulls pulled some nice drag. after decimating our live shrimp population a bit, the reel starts singing, and after a sporty fight my buddy slides a nice spanish onto the sand. and he did it with 10-lbs. mono, without a leader no less  . then I, hoping to capitalize on the spaniards, replicate his strategy and come up with my own mackeral, on 6 lbs. test (but with a leader) after bleeding the mackeral, we decide to start keeping whiting, as some bulls are showing up (actually, im just assuming theyre bulls cause they were the biggest whiting ive seen, so if someone could give me their esteemed opinion that would be nice) anyway, we figured they would fry up nice. after placing a few more on ice, we hook a decent jack, and my buddy gets towed all over the place. next cast, i lay into a huge bluefish with a gotcha plug, and after a relatively long fight (6 lbs mono) i beach a guestimated 4 lbs blue. anyway, enough writing, most fish caught on live shrimp, 2/0 hooks, 20 lbs. flouro, with light weights. gotcha plugs and mirrodines also effective (but then again they were bluefish). outgoing tide was the best, although the whiting were just moving and one had to physically walk down the beach to stay in the fish. now for the pics:



















now hopefully there wont be 200 people lined up in this super secret spot tomorrow:tongue2:

oh, and sorry for the misleading title, there are no 'spring breakish' pics here :|


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Those are spring break pics! Nice work.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Actually, from the pics, you were in the Ponce Inlet area, more likely Wilbur By The Sea, since you were North of the lighthouse. New Smyrna Beach is on the other side of the inlet...oops...didn't mean to give the secret spot away Sounds like you had a nice productive day. Thanks for the report!


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Ahhh...*

The NSB coast guard station thats a good spot Macks inside the inlet also a good sign. Wont be long for the flounder bite they are a little late this year.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Where's the NSB coast guard station at? Are you talking about the one just before the sidewalk at lighthouse park?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

patindaytona said:


> Where's the NSB coast guard station at? Are you talking about the one just before the sidewalk at lighthouse park?


naaa take us1 south to nsb cross over the north bridge. Flagler ave. take you 1st left over the bridge goo as far as you can go. 

I normally go into the coast guard station depending on the threat-con level they may let you in.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=ponce+inlet&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Ponce+Inlet,+Volusia,+Florida&ll=29.068174,-80.91229&spn=0.015154,0.038409&t=h&z=15>


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## floridabassman (Jun 18, 2009)

jigmaster knows whats up  but yeah, the pics are kinda confusing, but we are south of the inlet, specifically in smyrna dunes park, adjacent to coast guard station. there goes my spot


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhh...gotcha now! ICW beach!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Coast Guard Station...that must be very near NS Dunes Park and the rock jetty there. So, you're fishing off the rocks, or no?


----------



## floridabassman (Jun 18, 2009)

there ya go sprtsracer!

and Pat, we entered through NS dunes park, but were fishing on the west side, intercoastal side.


----------

